# FreeBSD g++ /lang/gcc*  make fails



## comarius (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi,
On FreeBSD generic 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT r351363 GENERIC  arm
trying to add the g++

Which one can be build. ?!?


```
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 28 18:58 gcc                   make install clean COMPILATION FAILS
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc-ecj45
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc10-devel
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc48           not for ARM
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc5  
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc6
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc6-aux
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel   512 Aug 28 17:20 gcc7            make install clean COMPILATION FAILS
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc7-devel
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc8            make install clean COMPILATION FAILS
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc8-devel
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel   512 Aug 28 16:03 gcc9            make install clean COMPILATION FAILS
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc9-devel
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang # 

drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc-ecj45
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc10-devel
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc48
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc5
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc6
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc6-aux
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel   512 Aug 28 17:20 gcc7
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc7-devel
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc8
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc8-devel
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel   512 Aug 28 16:03 gcc9
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   512 Aug 24 19:25 gcc9-devel
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang #
```


----------



## badbrain (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't know. I would always choose the latest GCC, which is gcc9, and avoid any -devel version.


----------



## comarius (Aug 29, 2019)

Starting the build now. Letting you know.

```
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang # cd gcc9
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang/gcc9 # ls
Makefile    distinfo    files        pkg-descr    pkg-plist    work
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang/gcc9 # make install clean
===>   gcc9-9.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - not found
===>  Staging for binutils-2.32_1,1
===>   binutils-2.32_1,1 depends on executable: indexinfo - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list

......


gmake[8]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32/binutils/po'
gmake[8]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32/binutils'
gmake[9]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32/binutils'
./../install-sh -c -d '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
  /bin/sh ./libtool   --mode=install install  -s -m 555 size objdump ar strings ranlib objcopy srconv sysdump coffdump dlltool windres windmc addr2line readelf elfedit dllwrap '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
libtool: install: install -m 555 -s size /usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/stage/usr/local/bin/size
libtool: install: install -m 555 -s objdump /usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/stage/usr/local/bin/objdump
strip: elf_update() failed: I/O error: No space left on device
install: strip command strip failed on /usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/stage/usr/local/bin/objdump
gmake[9]: *** [Makefile:804: install-binPROGRAMS] Error 70
gmake[9]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32/binutils'
gmake[8]: *** [Makefile:1250: install-am] Error 2
gmake[8]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32/binutils'
gmake[7]: *** [Makefile:1103: install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32/binutils'
gmake[6]: *** [Makefile:1244: install] Error 2
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32/binutils'
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:3641: install-binutils] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:2224: install] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.32'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/binutils
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/binutils
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/gcc9
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/gcc9
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang/gcc9 #
```

Still...  ends up in errror.


though


```
/dev/ufs/rootfs            14G    6.2G    6.7G    48%    /
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/msdosfs/MSDOSBOOT     50M    4.6M     45M     9%    /boot/msdos
tmpfs                      50M    4.0K     50M     0%    /tmp
```


----------



## malavon (Aug 29, 2019)

comarius said:


> strip: elf_update() failed: I/O error: *No space left on device*
> install: strip command strip failed on /usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/stage/usr/local/bin/objdump


Edit because I obviously didn't read well enough 
This might be due to no more inodes available on your filesystem as well. Have you set custom options when you created the filesystem (or did you tune anything with tunefs)?


----------



## comarius (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you.

I fix that. Thank you.
Now It goes now up to this point now and fails 




```
===>  Building for perl5-5.30.0
cc -c -DPERL_CORE -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -DUSE_THREAD_SAFE_LOCALE -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -I/usr/local/include -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror=pointer-arith -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -DPIC -fPIC malloc.c
malloc.c:1242:13: error: use of undeclared identifier 'my_perl'
            MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR("Memory requests are limited to PTRDIFF_MAX"
            ^
malloc.c:1058:81: note: expanded from macro 'MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR'
#define MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR(s) PERL_UNUSED_RESULT(PerlLIO_write(PerlIO_fileno(PerlIO_stderr()),s,strlen(s)))
                                                                                ^
./embed.h:1067:45: note: expanded from macro 'PerlIO_stderr'
#define PerlIO_stderr()         Perl_PerlIO_stderr(aTHX)
                                                   ^
./perl.h:175:16: note: expanded from macro 'aTHX'
#  define aTHX  my_perl
                ^
malloc.c:1242:13: error: use of undeclared identifier 'my_perl'
malloc.c:1058:67: note: expanded from macro 'MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR'
#define MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR(s) PERL_UNUSED_RESULT(PerlLIO_write(PerlIO_fileno(PerlIO_stderr()),s,strlen(s)))
                                                                  ^
./embed.h:1055:45: note: expanded from macro 'PerlIO_fileno'
#define PerlIO_fileno(a)        Perl_PerlIO_fileno(aTHX_ a)
                                                   ^
./perl.h:188:18: note: expanded from macro 'aTHX_'
#  define aTHX_         aTHX,
                        ^
./perl.h:175:16: note: expanded from macro 'aTHX'
#  define aTHX  my_perl
                ^
malloc.c:1242:13: error: use of undeclared identifier 'my_perl'
malloc.c:1058:81: note: expanded from macro 'MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR'
#define MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR(s) PERL_UNUSED_RESULT(PerlLIO_write(PerlIO_fileno(PerlIO_stderr()),s,strlen(s)))
                                                                                ^
./embed.h:1067:45: note: expanded from macro 'PerlIO_stderr'
#define PerlIO_stderr()         Perl_PerlIO_stderr(aTHX)
                                                   ^
./perl.h:175:16: note: expanded from macro 'aTHX'
#  define aTHX  my_perl
                ^
malloc.c:1242:13: error: use of undeclared identifier 'my_perl'
malloc.c:1058:67: note: expanded from macro 'MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR'
#define MYMALLOC_WRITE2STDERR(s) PERL_UNUSED_RESULT(PerlLIO_write(PerlIO_fileno(PerlIO_stderr()),s,strlen(s)))
                                                                  ^
./embed.h:1055:45: note: expanded from macro 'PerlIO_fileno'
#define PerlIO_fileno(a)        Perl_PerlIO_fileno(aTHX_ a)
                                                   ^
./perl.h:188:18: note: expanded from macro 'aTHX_'
#  define aTHX_         aTHX,
                        ^
./perl.h:175:16: note: expanded from macro 'aTHX'
#  define aTHX  my_perl
                ^
4 errors generated.
*** [malloc.o] Error code 1

make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.30/work/perl-5.30.0
1 error

make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.30/work/perl-5.30.0
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.30
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.30
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/gcc9
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/gcc9
```


----------



## comarius (Aug 30, 2019)

I installed perl and this error get passed.
I am building on the BBB target.
I have a swap of 1.6Gb

Now fails here:
*c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-nopie' [-Wunused-command-line-argument]
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
c++: error: linker command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)*




```
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/gcc9
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang/gcc9 # swapinfo
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/md99         1638400     5192  1633208     0%
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang/gcc9 #
```

root@generic:/usr/ports/lang/gcc9  
make install fails


```
gmake[5]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build/gcc'
c++ -std=gnu++98 -no-pie   -g -DIN_GCC    -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -W -Wall -Wno-narrowing -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wmissing-format-attribute -Woverloaded-virtual -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings -fno-common  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -o cc1 c/c-lang.o c-family/stub-objc.o attribs.o c/c-errors.o c/c-decl.o c/c-typeck.o c/c-convert.o c/c-aux-info.o c/c-objc-common.o c/c-parser.o c/c-fold.o c/gimple-parser.o c-family/c-common.o c-family/c-cppbuiltin.o c-family/c-dump.o c-family/c-format.o c-family/c-gimplify.o c-family/c-indentation.o c-family/c-lex.o c-family/c-omp.o c-family/c-opts.o c-family/c-pch.o c-family/c-ppoutput.o c-family/c-pragma.o c-family/c-pretty-print.o c-family/c-semantics.o c-family/c-ada-spec.o c-family/c-ubsan.o c-family/known-headers.o c-family/c-attribs.o c-family/c-warn.o c-family/c-spellcheck.o arm-c.o default-c.o \
  cc1-checksum.o libbackend.a main.o libcommon-target.a libcommon.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a libcommon.a ../libcpp/libcpp.a   ../libbacktrace/.libs/libbacktrace.a ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a   -L/usr/local/lib -lmpc -lmpfr -lgmp -rdynamic  -lz
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-nopie' [-Wunused-command-line-argument]
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
c++: error: linker command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[5]: *** [/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/gcc-9.2.0/gcc/c/Make-lang.in:85: cc1] Error 254
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build/gcc'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:4662: all-stage1-gcc] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:22474: stage1-bubble] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:22806: bootstrap-lean] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```


----------



## yuripv (Aug 30, 2019)

comarius said:


> c++: error: linker command failed due to signal


Still running out of memory/space? Try defining MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE as it suggests.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2019)

comarius said:


> On FreeBSD generic 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT r351363 GENERIC arm


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## comarius (Aug 30, 2019)

Same error


```
root@generic:/usr/ports/lang/gcc9 # make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install
===>  Building for gcc9-9.2.0
```

same error


```
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-nopie' [-Wunused-command-line-argument]
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
c++: error: linker command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[5]: *** [/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/gcc-9.2.0/gcc/c/Make-lang.in:85: cc1] Error 254
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build/gcc'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:4662: all-stage1-gcc] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:22474: stage1-bubble] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:22806: bootstrap-lean] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/gcc9/work/.build'
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## malavon (Aug 30, 2019)

comarius said:


> c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed


That's definitely an out of memory situation.


----------



## comarius (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi,
I know is out of memory. The maxim cache file can be about 1 Gb.
I already set that, still. Any ideas how to overcome that.
I am building on the BBB.


----------

